# Hello From Me



## Nicholas Cooke (Oct 3, 2010)

Good day to all,

My name is Nicholas "Nick" Cooke and I am the sitting master of The Cedars Lodge No1041 under the charter of the United Grand Lodge of New South Wales and Australian Capital Territory (wow thats long when you have to type the whole word).

Feel free to send emails we have a strong lodge and you can catch up with us at www.thecedarslodge.com.au to see what we are up to,

KFR

Nick Cooke (aka the cookeymonster):SNC:


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Nick. I like how you have organized your site, especially the education section. Very nice!


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 3, 2010)

Greetings Mate! Enjoy your stay. Love your Masonic Centers down there, nice concept.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Nick!


----------



## peace out (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Nick!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome brother nick


----------

